

ZEFR Engineers (Venice, CA) solving BIGDATA problems with Code – Can you help? - ZEFRJames

Are you interested in working with talented engineers that are passionate about the following technology?<p>&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;We manage video data for clients.<p>How do we increase the efficiency data analysis of billions of YouTube videos?<p>How can we best categorize the content in these videos?<p>&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;We offer professional insights on our clients’ YouTube channels.<p>What benchmarks can we create to best analyst and compare a video’s performance?<p>How do we make the data actionable for clients?<p>We develop instruments to evaluate a brand’s performance on YouTube<p>What metrics or analytics would be most useful for brands to see to help them expand and utilize their YouTube presence?<p>&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;We make it easier for brands to connect with their fans<p>How do we create data based insights to help facilitate mutually beneficial interactions between brands and their biggest fans on YouTube?<p>ZEFR solves problems with the following tech:<p>(Flask), JavaScript (Angular), PostgreSQLGit<p>Front - AngularJS, HTML5, CoffeeScript, CSS3<p>Back - CentOS, Ubuntu, Python, PostgresSQL, Redshift, Cassandra, Dynamo DB, Flask, Redis, Rabbit, GoLang, 
…and more<p>INTERESTED IN HELPING ON A FULL-TIME BASIS?
QUESTIONS?<p>JAMESC@ZEFR.COM
James Chmielinski
Head of Talent&#x2F;Recruiting at ZEFR
ZEFR.com
======
ZEFRJames
Growing at a rate of up to 4 engineers per month. Awesome Sauce.

